# Weird turbo spooling noise from my 30V V6



## dave9107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey there. I am trying to diagnose this weird noise my car makes when i drive it. here are the symptoms:

-sounds like a turbo spooling
-only happens when the petal is pressed down more than halfway
-doesnt matter which gear
-doesnt matter what speed
-doesnt matter what engine temp

Could it be a hole in the exhaust somewhere? Its very audible from the inside of the car and even more so from the outside. I can post a video if someone has a clue of what it is? Anything will help.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## bgrove (May 23, 2013)

If it sounds like a turbo spooling I would think maybe its under the hood perhaps a hole or loose clamp on the intake tube?


----------



## dave9107 (Feb 4, 2014)

bgrove said:


> If it sounds like a turbo spooling I would think maybe its under the hood perhaps a hole or loose clamp on the intake tube?


I'll check it out, thanks for the input!


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

FYI, the 30valve V6 does not have turbo.


----------



## macplox (Feb 17, 2015)

my 30v sounds like a jet engine when it spins up. noise seems to be directly related to engine speed. does not change if the car is under load or in neutral, and still happens with foot off the gas while rolling in gear. OBD2 data says catalytic converter and SAI system monitors are not ready, sometimes O2 monitors whine as well. it turns out it's all related to exhaust leaks. i've went through hell repairing this motor when PCV and the valve cover seals went and the oil leaks ruined everything. motor rocked too hard on bad mounts and destroyed everything fore and aft of it. 

only posting because it might come useful in troubleshooting should anyone else's 30valve get really loud all of the sudden.


----------



## dave9107 (Feb 4, 2014)

macplox said:


> my 30v sounds like a jet engine when it spins up. noise seems to be directly related to engine speed. does not change if the car is under load or in neutral, and still happens with foot off the gas while rolling in gear. OBD2 data says catalytic converter and SAI system monitors are not ready, sometimes O2 monitors whine as well. it turns out it's all related to exhaust leaks. i've went through hell repairing this motor when PCV and the valve cover seals went and the oil leaks ruined everything. motor rocked too hard on bad mounts and destroyed everything fore and aft of it.
> 
> only posting because it might come useful in troubleshooting should anyone else's 30valve get really loud all of the sudden.


I dont even own the car anymore  thanks for the feedback though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

